# iOS 7: improvements to background downloading?



## AdamfromChi (Jan 11, 2005)

My understanding is that iOS 7 allows apps to upload and download in the background, doing away with the 'ten-minute rule.' Does anyone know if this means the quirk where you have to keep the TiVo app in the foreground of an unlocked iPhone/iPad for shows to download will be a thing of the past? So far, it seems that there hasn't been any change.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

I suspect that support will have to be built into the app. So maybe a future update will make it happen.


----------

